# Plot for "removable home"



## REC (Jan 17, 2021)

Saw This advertisement  and wondered........


----------



## mjvw (Jan 17, 2021)

OMG that looks like a stunning location can just see my humble motorhome on that plot


----------



## REC (Jan 17, 2021)

mjvw said:


> OMG that looks like a stunning location can just see my humble motorhome on that plot


That's what I thought! Perfect place, get address and residency stay up to six months (then vehicle, tax issues,)   and have a base for travelling the 90 days every 180!  Rent it to friends between using!


----------



## mark61 (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks a perfect spot.
Fortunately got no friends, so won't have to worry about renting it out.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice place to dump the casset and gray water, head down now.  sorry but i could not read a word of it which is a pity.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 17, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Nice place to dump the casset and gray water, head down now.  sorry but i could not read a word of it which is a pity.


No need to even use cassette  with all that handy dry stone wall.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 17, 2021)

And a lake to do the washing in.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 17, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> And a lake to do the washing in.



Lake or river, I was wondering?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 17, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Lake or river, I was wondering?


Not sure but there is a good fence to dry the undies on.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 17, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Not sure but there is a good fence to dry the undies on.



Don't think the locals would like seeing that once a month Trev.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Lake or river, I was wondering?



I think it might be the Tagus River.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 17, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think it might be the Tagus River.



Wonder if it floods, although that probably wouldn't matter for a temporary home.

Probably not known for flooding where it is though!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 17, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think it might be the Tagus River.



...looking again though Marie, the ad mentions the '  Rio Zêzere'


----------



## Robmac (Jan 17, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Probably not known for flooding where it is though!



...I'm wrong there as well!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Wonder if it floods, although that probably wouldn't matter for a temporary home.
> 
> Probably not known for flooding where it is though!



I don't think they have a problem with flooding in Portugal, usually the opposite.
Although they have experienced flooding further south around the coastal areas in the past.

But who knows? Climate change might affect it in future. 

I think that plot is fairly high up so shouldn't be affected?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2021)

Robmac said:


> ...looking again though Marie, the ad mentions the '  Rio Zêzere'



That's a tributary of the Tagus so I wasn't too far off.


----------



## n brown (Jan 17, 2021)

don't take long to dig a septic tank . don't think concrete slabs are allowed either


----------



## Robmac (Jan 17, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I don't think they have a problem with flooding in Portugal, usually the opposite.
> Although they have experienced flooding further south around the coastal areas in the past.
> 
> But who knows? Climate change might affect it in future.
> ...



Looking around and I found a document where it listed the Rio Zêzere as a 'serious concern' for flooding - that could be anywhere though.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 17, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Nice place to dump the casset and gray water, head down now.  sorry but i could not read a word of it which is a pity.


With windows I got an instant translation


----------



## Robmac (Jan 17, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> With windows I got an instant translation



Windows even made me a cup of tea to drink whilst I read the ad Terry.


----------



## n brown (Jan 17, 2021)

got water i see , and not too hard to get agricultural electric .


----------



## REC (Jan 17, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Nice place to dump the casset and gray water, head down now.  sorry but i could not read a word of it which is a pity.


Google translate does a great job! Open the page in chrome and it does it automatically! X
Edit...Forgot, do you have chrome, Trev?


----------



## REC (Jan 17, 2021)

Rio Zezere does not flood this end, think when it gets lower down the valley it may occasionally. They have lots of river beaches , some lovely lakes and also hydroelectric plants on the river so the level gets adjusted. Saw the dam near us overflow once in fourteen years but even then no valley flood. As someone said, the plot is above the river...is there access from the plot...couldn't see. Would have to have a compost loo or use motorhome cassette and empty in one of the designated emptying places in nearby town.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 17, 2021)

It also let some fresh air in Rob, the trouble with windows for Trev he thinks he can see straight through it


----------



## REC (Jan 18, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> And a lake to do the washing in.


When we first came to Portugal, we had no piped water, used to use the stream to wash undies in....till I realised how many tadpoles were in the stream! Was hard not to squish them, plus the water was freezing cold and had to keep stopping to get feeling back in my fingers. Ended up getting a submersible water pump to bring it to a water butt. Makes you appreciate having a tap!
The plot looks like it has been set up already to an extent.....probably only cost €5k or so a few years ago.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 18, 2021)

i’m in  a facebook group portugal property under €50000 lots come up in this area under 25k for a lovely plot tempted


----------

